# Woodworker needed in Atlanta area



## Yonak (Mar 27, 2014)

Golden Hands, Inc., a supplier to sewing, ironing, seamstress, tailoring, dressmaking and dry cleaning concerns as well as myriad hobbyists in the area of textiles is looking for a woodworker to replace me.

I am an independent contractor and have been supplying wooden devices to Golden Hands for the past 12 years. I am retiring from this and am helping Golden Hands to find a reliable and conscientious replacement.

Golden Hands is located in Roswell, GA so being pretty close in proximity to that area would be important for product pick-up or delivery.

If you are, or know of a woodworker who may be interested in this, kindly send me a message and I'll forward contact information.

(If this message is inappropriate or in the wrong place, kindly rectify - thank you.)


----------



## Durbs75 (Sep 18, 2016)

I live in Marietta, West Cobb and if I hear of a woodworker needing a job, I'll let you know!!


----------



## Yonak (Mar 27, 2014)

Thank you, Carey. This can be part time, weekend and evening work. but it cannot be slipshod. These are consumer items that, while fairly easy to make, must be professional quality. Thanks.


----------

